# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  ai giup minh mau 2d nay voi. nhom.moc.QuocViet@gmail.com

## nhom-moc Quoc Viet

help me !!!!!!!!

----------


## hatien

> help me !!!!!!!!


giúp về vấn đề j bác.xuất chương trình chạy hay vẽ mẫu

----------

